# Need something shipped to US



## ArtistNYC (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi expats!

I'm wondering if someone can help me. Kind of a silly and frivolous request, I know.

I've been furiously searching for a very favorite pair of discontinued sunglasses of mine that I broke recently, I'm really attached to them. I finally found them, but they are on a Thai shopping site that doesn't ship to the US. I tried to find a forwarding website but they are all focused on forwarding packages FROM the US, not the other way around. There is one service called Parcl, but they had only one shipper who never got back to my request, and the last time he shipped was in 2015.

I'm looking for someone to receive four pairs of sunglasses (2 each in 2 different colors), consolidate them together into one secure package, and forward them to me in NYC.

Please contact me if you would like to help me out. Thanks! -Katie


----------

